# Talk classical i had to confessed i am somesort of snob what about you guys?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay let me explain i share my taste whit my best friend whit respecatble gentelmens but avoid sharing my taste whit lamers(people whit poor music taste or hipsters).

Here why be cause ''lamers'' or commoner may not appreciated fully my music and says stupid stuff like medieval or renaissance greatest polyphony sound like opera, it offend me because it simply over generalization of ignorant.

Than i dont share my taste whit hipsters either otherwise they would highjack my taste and says to there pals look what i have discover and wont give me credit has focal inspiration.

I do this whit classical like in non-classical music, sometime i feel someone dont deserve sutch great music because i like em there my friend but musically speaky they have no taste.But i share my music taste whit at least 3 guys, one a metal head benoit, one metal head that lisen to electro too Joel, and my scottish jazz fan joe, these guys i fully respect them, they can lisen to music and not insult it by burried it whit there voice or do pesky remark like oh it sound lie opera...

Or you like me on this , do you share your taste whit only fews people or sometime keep a classical composer or a pop artist , rock band to yourself since you feel the mass , the people that are people dont deserve it...

And in the end i feel like sutch sn a** h*** in the process ( mind my language) for doeing so , but i wont change.What about it am i wrong or pretencious a bit or a darn awfull snob.

But i stay natural i dont feel superior i dont act snob in other area of my life see...:tiphat:


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

That's a good question. Sharing music tastes with others can be a complicated thing. In my case, finding people who like any classical music is becoming rarer and rarer. Trying to bring CM up with them just brings a blank stare and change of subject. That's probably why this forum is so popular. Most people just aren't into it (outside of universities, schools of music, performing arts, and cultured types).

I wouldn't say it's snobbish to keep CM to yourself and not share it. It's not so much that others don't deserve it, but rather they're just bored to death by it and never learned to appreciate it. So my thinking is rather than force it on them, I might mention some cool CM in passing as everyday conversation, but won't push it if I feel there's no interest.

But this is a good question and topic in how to share CM experiences. Probably going to concerts and meeting others there is the best way to start CM conversation and maybe make friends with this same interest.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I never try to share my music with anyone unless I already know their ability to listen and comprehend. I've learned to fear the kind of reaction that makes me regret I was ever born into this stupid world.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

CM, in reality and substance, is hardly an exclusive preserve for the pretentious elite, though some do (one must confess) subscribe to just such a view - even here within our self-professed equalitarian/proletarian TC culture. Jazz? Now that is altogether different. There are certainly legitimate Jazz "snobs" out there...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KRoad said:


> CM, in reality and substance, is hardly an exclusive preserve for the pretentious elite, though some do (one must confess) subscribe to just such a view - even here within our self-professed equalitarian/proletarian TC culture. Jazz? Now that is altogether different. There are certainly legitimate Jazz "snobs" out there...


What makes you characterize TC culture as equalitarian and/or proletarian? Is there even such a thing as TC culture?

Ah... You're pulling my leg, aren't you?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

I have one friend who's an excellent jazz pianist and teaches chorus and music theory at a local school so we chat a bit, but i'm wayy more obsessed than he is with listening (i've heard way more things overall and am into far more adventurous stuff, but he's a better musician). 

Other than that, I have internet friends who i've gone to concerts with a few times over the years (usually extreme metal or prog shows) and one IRL friend who's open to new stuff but mostly sticks to funk, soul, and indie stuff. 

My GF likes pop music and has no idea how much time i spend listening to weird *** stuff


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

To answer the OP, I think it is completely natural to share your love of music with those you feel are receptive. I am _very_ fortunate to surround myself with friends, mock adversaries, and fellow _faux_ intelligentsia in the real world. (Yes, TC is "real", in a sense, but no substitute for friends you can look in the eye and share a drink with). I have a few "circles" of friends, literary, musical, and religious/political. Some of them are interested in all of these subjects, some only one or two. I have a friend that avidly listens to Russian classical music, Kabalevsky, Lyapunov, ect., but resists reading _The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann. It does not mean that one circle is more or less valuable than another, but each is complementary in a way that is greater than the sum of its parts. If all my friends and acquaintances loved and enjoyed the same things that I do, wouldn't that be _dull_?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> What makes you characterize TC culture as equalitarian and/or proletarian? Is there even such a thing as TC culture?
> 
> Ah... You're pulling my leg, aren't you?


I add 2-4÷6+9√ - 11±.8+6.5% to this :tiphat:


----------

